# Escher Gang WIP



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Since I'm going to be running a necro campaign, I thought I best make sure that I had a painted gang ready to use, so I've dusted off my old escher, models that I had, decided that the old ones looked.. pretty basic










so stripped them down, and started again, did two juves last night, not sure about them, comments welcome.



















I know they need basing, I'm not too sure about the red legs, but I wanted something to tie the gang together, was going to do red right leg and with a different pattern yellow on each.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest, I liked them better before.

For me, gangs should have VERY similar clothing. *Shrug*


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The feet on the first model are not flush, looks like she is rocking back.

From what I see, I like the original models better as well. The skin needs some more highlighting and to be honest the legs and feet on the second models don't look right at all.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I always get told my flesh needs more highlights.. I've done dark flesh, tallaran, dwarf, elf on the first model, and then dark, dark/tall, dark/tanned and finally dark/dwarf on the 2nd, then gone over the first one with orgyn wash and the other with gryphone.. I thought the flesh looked pretty good. So what am I doing wrong? do I need more elf mixed in?

Also, the clothes, I've decided that since they are juves, they wear any shirts, for the main ganger's I'm going to do red / black quarters, for their gear, just painting up my rushers now in that scheme.

Got rid of the yellow on the legs.. it looked rubbish.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Might be a matter of order... I normally hit the model with the ogryn wash before I do my highlights... I think that would create more contrast..


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

This better for ganger clothes? these are wip, as you can probably tell, but I was wondering if sticking with black as secondary colour was a good idea, wanted to do red primary, and yellow for loin cloths and accessories, so, shall I keep black, or what do you guys think?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, they def look better.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

110% better!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

The Gang so far, they all need basing, but I'm going to get my self some nice ones ordered up... May make them actually, not decided yet, anyway, here they are!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Are they that bad that no one will even leave a comment now?  Skin looking any better to you guys? I've tried what was suggested


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Comming along nicely. They are a definate improvement over the first post. I have to admit though that as for flesh tones i use tallarn flesh and hit it with devlan mud or a heavy coat of ogryn flesh. But i am only aming for tabletop std.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Have a look at Bloodhounds skin painting tutorials on here, they should be able get you some great skin detail. I tweaked it personally and think it comes out great!

Once you find the tutorials, you can use the same technique but with different paints to get a more individuilistic feel and variety, seeing as the clothing will all the same


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Right guys, nearly all done, the leader actually got killed.. which sucks arse, spent all the time painting here, 2 game captured and sold! doh! but the Gang is all here














































I know your all going to say my skin tones are too flat, I did look at what you said, but in the flesh, I think the skin actually looks really good! I've been asked to paint my friends goliath up, and I will use the skin painting from blood hound on them. See how they come out.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good mate; just one question; Do you use washes and water down your paints? I can never tell from a photo.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking very nice, except for the eyes. They look like zombies without pupils in them.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, yup, I do thin my paints and use washes, both the old style and the new style ones. Painting pupils is really hard!! I do need to give it a go though, I do agree they have a slight zombie feel to them


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

FatBoyFat said:


> Painting pupils is really hard!! I do need to give it a go though, I do agree they have a slight zombie feel to them


I had the same problem until I discovered the merits of a very fine felt tipped pen. One little touch and you're done.:victory:


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

She joined the gang.. hadn't quite finished painting her before the weekend, charged into combat with 3 people, killed 2 of them and then got stuck by a juve with a flesh wound.. damn it! rip Jubilee, still finished painting her now.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Heavy with her freshly purchased plasma gun ready to fry some Van Saar Scum!

Got 3 more juves nearly done as well, but get them finished tomorrow, then the Gang shall be up to date after yesterday's session.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work on these mate, the colour scheme is definitely working. :victory:

My main tip would be to be more consistent with your painting. Some of it looks very good, whilst other bits look rushed. When you're finished with the model i'd take a look at it and re-do any bits you feel are letting it down.

The purple haired harlot you posted earlier today looks much better with the pupils, though the green haired girl is suffering slightly from lack of highlights on the plasma chamber and too big a difference from base to highlight on the skin tones. Her loin cloth looks very good though.

The final point i'd bring up (and i hate to do this) is the bases. Having grey drybrushed bases connected to grey drybrushed legs doesn't help your models stand out that well. My eyes are instantly drawn to the red, and the grey leg just gets lost somewhere in the ether.

I know it'd be a massive job to re-do the bases, but i think a more uniform lighter grey ( grey rocks with a white drybrush) would do wonders, and i had to mention it.

Anyway, keep it up, it's rare we get to see necromunda models around these parts and i'd very much like to see more


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the input Varakir! Redo all the bases.. argh! I can see where your comming from, I was thinking about doing a coat of the Vallejo colour "Hull Red" which is a very dark almost brown red, looks great as rust, do you think giving the stones a once over with that would be enough?


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

The Active Gang as they stand, until saturday where I'm sure a couple more will die and I'll get some new weapons, so I'll have to start converting them all again!



















l-r Vixen, Domino (leader), Blink. My close combat masters, these ladies will tear anyone or anything apart close up!










l-r Jonni (Heavy), Argent (Heavy) and Gloss. These 3 Ladies are my range, I've got plans for them, lack of creds are kinda stopping it happening, but hopefully.. soon!










l-r Sersi and Madame, don't mess with these two, they are my mid range support, giving my front runners mid range cover with deadly accurate manstoppers!










The Meat Shield, Aeon, Diamond Lil, Lime and Devi. 2 of them will be fully fledged gangers if they survive next game, Devi the ever lasting (3 wounds!) and Aeon.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

FatBoyFat said:


> thanks for the input Varakir! Redo all the bases.. argh! I can see where your comming from, I was thinking about doing a coat of the Vallejo colour "Hull Red" which is a very dark almost brown red, looks great as rust, do you think giving the stones a once over with that would be enough?


I think it might help, but without seeing the colour in person i don't know if i'd recommend it. Maybe test it out on one model to see?

Love the group shots above, good choice of names too :victory:


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I've given it a going over on them all now, but looking at the pics, I've actually taken them all pretty shallow, so you can't see the bases, only the edges of them.. which is my bad  but it does look a bit better, it gives it a little more contrast, maybe not enough still though, got another shade called burnt umber, might try giving it some of that as well.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

The Gangs all here, well mostly, got to finish of the new autogunner and do a new model with bionics for Scarlet.

Domino, still the leader, even after Vixen tried to usurp her! but she is one hard nose bitch and wouldn't give in.









Jonni, Gloss, Argent, Namora and "Hop along" Rose, these ladies.. try to shoot things, but well.. they are keen at least!









Puddin, Katara, Sersi, Madame and Callisto, Sersi and Madame are my shotgun snipers, someone at mid range causing me trouble, these ladies will put them down with maximum prejudice!









Devi, Blink, Lime, Vixen and Aeon, when you most defintley need to kill someone, send these ladies in, nearly all t4 and multi wounds, with ws bonuses! nasty!









The meat shield at their finest! Loopy Lou, Scarlet (need to give her a new model with bionic arm), Diamond Lil, Indigo and "Special" Sheena, getting shot in the head didn't do her much good!









The Screaming Crimson!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This has turned into a great looking gang. Well done. I like how you're following through on progressing the models to reflect their gained experience. Not many bother.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are getting better and better, I like the personality you're giving your models :victory:

1 thing though: There's quite a lot of paint dabs around the base edges, a 10 minute flutter with some black would make them look a lot nicer


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys  I'd like to thanks bits and kits as well for most of the conversion stuff, you guys rock!


----------

